# Gushing water sound & overheating



## VolFan (Sep 23, 2006)

I have an '03 Altima SE 3.5 and it started making a gushing water sound behind the dash about a year ago. I have had it to the dealer at least a dozen times, they say I'm not keeping my fluid level full (not true) and getting air in the line. I had just picked up the car again two weeks ago and you guessed it.......the noise started again today and it started running hot. My radiator is completely full and my overflow is at the proper level. I can't be only one out there that's had this problem....HELP!! My husband is partially handicapped and I have to rely on the honesty of a dealer or garage to fix it.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

you could have a heater cooler leaking in the dash


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

use those keywords to search for old threats... i wrote a very long article on this a while ago and it has helped alot of people... i had the same problem but there was no overheating.. NOW. if you do experience overheating your headgasket is a done deal and you have a whole other issue in your hand. but like i said.. i posted a few threads on this..


----------



## USMC (Nov 5, 2014)

could be your thermostat replace that..


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

air pocket in the heater core, get the coolant flushed and properly bleed


----------

